# Parla Este - A new joint neighborhood in MADRID Metropolitan Area



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

It's Parla Este, a new neighborhood in Madrid south...
Parla Este will be more than 20.000 inh. It has a 25% of total population now.
Parla Este (Parla East) is in Parla, a metropolitan city of 110.000 inh. in Madrid Metropolitan Area, it's one of the most humble & it has lots of inmigrants (Latins, sub-Saharan Africa, Romanians, Bulgarians, Chinese, Moroccans...)
Parla has tram only for the city, it conect with the metropolitan train... The tram crosses the new neighborhood Parla Este.

*Parla Este - Madrid Metropolitan Area*.
38 Images

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.









11.









12.









13.









14.









15.









16.









17.









18.









19.









20.









21.









22.









23.









24.









25.









26.









27.









28.









29.









30.









31.









32.









33.









34.









35.









36.









37.









38.
I WILL PUT IT.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow. Looking fresh, modern and new  I love it !


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Nielsiej13 said:


> Wow. Looking fresh, modern and new  I love it !


Thanks!  It's a joint neighborhood... It has a big park and some shops, it's beginning, probably in some years it has more shops and life


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

Beautiful pics, thanks for sharing them


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

frozen said:


> Beautiful pics, thanks for sharing them


Thanks! kay:


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

cool buildings, but the streets look so boring! is there no street-level interaction in any of these buildings?


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

MNiemann said:


> cool buildings, but the streets look so boring! is there no street-level interaction in any of these buildings?


Thanks!
Well, usually they are in a private zone but some are in the street (pic 32. is a exemple)



The new neighborhoods of Madrid are in street-level usually


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

Commieblocks? Anyhow, they are monomous and not at all an extension of the city.  Too bad..


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Sideshow_Bob said:


> Commieblocks? Anyhow, they are monomous and not at all an extension of the city.  Too bad..


What? At all an extension of the city? Parla isn't a totally commieblocks city

There are sprawls and very differents buildings


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

An interesting new development. At least it's not all suburban sprawl like you get in so many cities. 

I'm sure it'll look fine once it's "greened up" a bit.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

^^
Thanks! kay:
Yes, Madrid have lots of sprawls and I hate it, I don't love very much the PAUs (Parla Este is a PAU) but it's not bad... The badest of new PAUs is there are few shops in some years, probably in 10 years it's a neighborhood with lots of life and shops... But today the most people are in the park and they're in the bars areas of Parla Este


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Where is the people? :lol:


----------



## plcmat (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice pics, but it looks like living on a circuit board.


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

I located this locality or development site on Maps Google. It's amazing how many cluster localities like this there are in the Greater Madrid metro area. The more peripheral ones are like small satellite towns that are completely or partly isolated. Some you can tell will merge with each other and the continuous Madrid urban area. But some--especially the more distant ones--seem like they will remain isolated for a very long time. But the Metro reaches some of these which is good. The Cercanías regional rail reach some of the others.

But again, there are a lot of localities/satellite towns like this on the periphery. Although I located a few big single-family neighborhoods or localities (Rivas Urbanizadas & La Moraleja), most were rather small (Marisiera, Puerta de Hierro, La Cabaña, Somosaguas, & along the A6 near Majadahonda) and ALL seem to be big, rich homes with swimming pools. In other words, you don't see the much larger number & percentage of medium-class *detached*, *semi-attached* or *row* single-family house neighorhoods like you see in London, Berlin or Greater Paris. Just look around the outer parts of London, Berlin & Greater Paris and then the same around Greater Madrid. I mention those 4 cities because they are Western Europe's biggest urban areas. I think this is part of the reason why Greater Madrid is more compact than those other 3 urban areas. Madrid maintains a very high-density throughout much of its urban area compared to those other 3. Interesting difference. Are single-family houses (either detached, semi-attached or rowhomes) largely discouraged there?


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

They all look like 70's commieblocks, will look better with more greenery though.


----------



## Avientu (Jul 12, 2007)

Pavlemadrid, are all the buildings shown new developments? Some look quite modern and fresh, but others are dull and 70´s looking.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Avientu said:


> Pavlemadrid, are all the buildings shown new developments? Some look quite modern and fresh, but others are dull and 70´s looking.


Yes... All the blocks are news. Some are really ugly and others are relatively nice.
In all the new PAUs (amazings neighborhoods) of Spain there aren't many people in the street, but usually they're very connected with the centre of the city (Madrid or Parla in the neighborhood) and have at least one mall. The malls do hard the commercial live in the new neighborhoods...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice looking new town


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

Looks really Eastern European.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Do you believe it?
It's a little bit different of the most PAUs in Spain 



christos-greece said:


> Nice looking new town


----------

